# "Makeup Trouble"



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I love to read books, and one book inspired me to write one. Now, I'm only twelve years old, and I don't know if I could get it published, but here it is. It's called "Makeup Trouble".

_“Mary would you like to take a walk with me” asked Lisa Mitchelli. Mary was her best friend. Lisa was 13 years old. She was 5’3, had long, curly brown hair and she absolutely HAD to be in style. She had all these fashion magazines and always new when the latest fashion style was in, or what the latest hairstyle was. She occasionally went to a Manicurist to have a French Manicure professionally done. Lisa probably had ten pairs of good wear shoes, and about five around the house shoes. Lisa’s downfall was, she loved makeup. She loved the colors, and really wanted to wear it. However, her mother firmly said “NO!” “Mom, please can I wear just a TINY bit of blush? What about some pale pink eyeshadow?” Lisa pleaded to her mother. “No Lisa! That is my FINAL word. When you are 18 years old, and on your own, then you can wear anything you want. But as long as you are under 18, and live in this house, NO makeup.” and that was Lisa’s mom’s final word. Lisa walked away, feeling upset. “But the OTHER girls were it. Some are even 10 years old!!” Lisa said to herself. Apparently, she wasn’t quiet enough. “Lisa Mitchelli, I don’t CARE about the other girls! There mother’s want to be stupid and let them ruin their skin, that’s their problem. You understand me?” said Lisa’s mom in a firm tone. “Yes Mom. I’m sorry.” Lisa replied.

Lisa was a “OK” girl in her school. But, that was only because she kept up to date on all the latest styles. All the “other” girls teased her because she was 13, and her mother wouldn’t let her wear makeup. “Mitchelli, you are 13, you don’t wear makeup. I’m 10, I were makeup. Get in the program, Loser.” Tammy McGuire said to Lisa one day. It was all Lisa could do from saying something mean. 

Lisa decided to go about her day as normal as possible. After all, tomorrow she had something to look forward to for two whole weeks. Her cousin, Angie Mitchelli, was coming over to stay for two weeks. Angie was 14, and had a boyfriend. She was also allowed to wear makeup. She often plastered herself with makeup, too. Lisa felt jealous of Angie sometimes when she’d see her wearing makeup. Lisa hoped that Angie, her usual forgetful self, would forget to bring her makeup. However, part of Lisa felt that this wasn’t going to happen. She went home and went to her bedroom to do her homework. “Lisa honey, it’s time for dinner. I also have a little surprise for you.” called Lisa’s mother. Lisa was hoping the surprise was makeup, however she was very doubtful it was that. “LISA!!” screamed Lisa’s cousin Angie. “Angie! I thought you were coming tomorrow. What a surprise!” Lisa exclaimed, shocked and happy at the same time. “I know, I thought so to. Turns out my parents had to leave tonight, and they have to stay 3 weeks and 1 day in Italy, so that means extra time for us.” Angie said, almost to fast to the point Lisa couldn’t understand her. Lisa ran and gave Angie a hug, but she noticed something she didn’t like at all. Looks like Angie remembered her makeup. Her cheeks looked wonderful with pale pink blush, and her eyes had a bluish tint to them with a adding of green sparkles. Angie’s nails looked like they were done professionally, too. Lisa also noticed Angie’s shoes looked like the ones she saw in “Fanc`e Shoes” store window. Those were at LEAST $150.00. “Fanc`e” was pronounced “Faun-say”. Angie was also wearing fancy new clothes that were at least $200.00 total. “Angie, you look great! How’d you come up with the money to buy those shoes, clothes, and get a manicure?” asked Lisa. “Oh, my parents are rich! My dad works at my city’s major bank and now we are rich.” said Angie like it was nothing unusual and it happened all the time. Lisa was shocked, but nodded and started eating.

Lisa was feeling really jealous. “How come her mom lets her wear makeup when mine won’t?” Lisa thought to herself while she was browsing online. All of the sudden there was a knock on her door. “Come in!” Lisa said. “Lisa, you seemed a little bothered at dinner. Please tell me what’s wrong.” Lisa’s mom said. “Mom, there is nothing you can do. You don’t want me to wear makeup like normal girls, that’s that. I can’t WAIT until I can move out of this stupid rule-crazy house. It sucks living here!!” Lisa replied. “Lisa Mitchelli! You are grounded for a month from everything! Don’t you EVER say anything like that again. You are becoming, oh I don’t know what to say!!!!” “Oh, Mrs. Controlling strikes again. I’m scccaaarrreeeddd!” said Lisa, rolling her eyes. “LISA MITCHELLI! YOU ARE BECOMING A DISRESPECTFUL BRATT! I WILL NOT TOLERATE YOU ANY MORE YOUNG LADY. YOU ARE GROUNDED FOR THREE MONTHS!!!!” shouted Lisa’s mother. “Whatever mother!” replied Lisa. “Young lady, you are off to boarding school, and grounded for one year.” said Lisa’s mom, in shock that her daughter was acting this way. Lisa had stayed up all night thinking about what she said to her mother. She felt bad, really bad. She couldn’t believe she was turning this way over MAKEUP. “Well, there’s nothing I can do about it.” Lisa whispered to herself. At breakfast time, Lisa’s mother pretended Lisa wasn’t there. She was talking to Angie and Lisa’s dad. Lisa’s little brother Keith was only 5 years old. He was busy eating his “Super Dog” cereal. “Mom, can I talk to you alone please?” asked Lisa. No response. “Mom?” Lisa tried again. “Aunt Cathy, Lisa’s trying to ask you something.” Angie told her aunt. “Angie honey, I hope you are not upset about this, but I’m pretending Lisa doesn’t even exist. If you would have heard....” “I know Aunt Cathy, I heard last night.” Angie said, cutting her Aunt off. Angie gave Lisa a “you filthy rat” glare, and didn’t speak to her the entire day. “Cathy, I heard to. But, it’s not right to treat Lisa like she’s not part of the family. Why did this start in the first place?” asked Lisa’s dad. “Jacob, this started when I wouldn’t let Lisa wear makeup. So she was very upset about it. She started turning into a brat, and I’m sending her off to boarding school. Plus, she’s grounded for a year. If you truly heard, you’d understand why.” Lisa’s mom replied. Lisa’s dad nodded in complete agreement. She knew it was definite. “Ms. Lisa, I found you a boarding school. You will be there until the age of 18, and then you will not come back home. We will have you home for holidays that we think are “official” holidays, but no weekends. The holidays you will be coming home for are:

Christmas
Easter
Thanksgiving
New Years Eve
New Years Day

We won’t see you on:

Valentines Day
Your Birthday
Keith’s Birthday
Your Dad’s Birthday
My Birthday
Or Anyone Else’s Birthday
Weekends
Social Events

Have a nice life Ms. Lisa and that is all Lisa’s mother said._

It's supposed to teach a lesson as far as wearing makeup at a young age, and about having respect for your parents. Of course, I'm going to have it end as a "scare" for Lisa, and the boarding school and the grounding doesn't happen for a year. Hopefully it doesn't sound childish or mean, but I wanted it to be a "teaching" type thing. I have a lot of respect for my parents, and would never even think of treating them this way. But, some kids are different. What do you all think? Remember, I'm only twelve and NOT a professional. :wink: 

Meaghan


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Meaghan, I think it's great that you are writing.  It's good practice. If you're serious about a story, don't print it in public. Protect it, write and rewrite, and have it spell checked and edited. You would have to find out what magazines would accept stories written for young people and send manuscripts to them. It costs a lot of money to publish your own work. 

This is a rough draft, meaning it's your story before corrections and rewriting. However, it's very rewarding to know that you have created something yourself. Keep it up! 

I'll move this to Art and Lit. for you.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh my goodness, Meaghan! I just skimmed your opening paragraph and didn't realize until the end that you wrote this.

Great job! I was really interested in what was going to happen... and then it stopped.  

Can't wait to read you how end this. I this you have a knack for writing!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie & mismodliz.  I'll have to look into that, Jeanie.

mismodliz, don't worry, I'll post all of it when I'm finished.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Meaghan, thats great so far, better than me.

a story from me would be like:

_"there once lived a girl. her name was mary. she loved animals. she had four. four dogs. their names were dog 1, dog 2, dog 3, dog 4. she loved dogs........"_


----------

